# Are any TUG golfers going to be in Orlando the second week of January?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 2, 2009)

My wife and I will be teeing it up perhaps four or five times during the second week of January.

Perhaps there are other TUGgers that are going to be doing the same?

If so, let me know; maybe we can make it a foursome.   I have some pretty extensive research about the courses there. 

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 2, 2009)

*Non-Golfers In Orlando.*

The Chief Of Staff & I will be in Orlando Jan. 3-17, 2010. 

We are not golfers, however -- not that there's anything wrong with golf. 

One of the timeshares where we'll be staying has its own mini-golf course on site. 

I don't think that counts. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 2, 2009)

Won't be there, but if you run into Tiger, let us know.
You may want ask your wife to head in the other direction.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 4, 2009)

We'll be playing Falcon's Fire twice (nice course---we've played there)---still researching where to play the other days.

Pat


----------



## Bucky (Dec 4, 2009)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> We'll be playing Falcon's Fire twice (nice course---we've played there)---still researching where to play the other days.
> 
> Pat



Won't be there ourselves but last time down I played Hawks Landing twice.  Nice Marriott resort course.  Here's a link I used for some super rates. http://www.efloridagolf.com/golf-deals.htm


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 12, 2009)

Bucky said:


> Won't be there ourselves but last time down I played Hawks Landing twice.  Nice Marriott resort course.  Here's a link I used for some super rates. http://www.efloridagolf.com/golf-deals.htm



Yeah, I've used that site---as well as other sites.

We will be staying near Hawk's Landing (at one of the timeshares near the Marriott World Center)---so playing Hawk's Landing again would be 'convenient' for sure.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 13, 2009)

I think JLB & his luvly wife are goin' to be in Orlando that week after spendin' the 1st week in January at Rotunda in Charlotte County. I like golf but its a long way for me to drive-up to Orlando from Naples.

We'll be in Orlando for a week in February with are friends from OH who we play golf with all the time.


----------



## beanie (Dec 13, 2009)

we will be there from jan 7th - 14th but alas not a golfer . my daughter , wife , and 2 sister-in-laws will be doing disney's half marathon .


----------



## LynnW (Dec 14, 2009)

We'll be looking for some reasonably priced golf for the last two weeks of Feb in Orlando. We are doing Disney with grandkids from the 7th until they go home on the 14th and then we are staying until the 28th. Any suggestions would be welcome.

Lynn


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 14, 2009)

From what I've read, Tiger's schedule is now open for that week...


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 16, 2009)

LynnW said:


> We'll be looking for some reasonably priced golf for the last two weeks of Feb in Orlando. We are doing Disney with grandkids from the 7th until they go home on the 14th and then we are staying until the 28th. Any suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> Lynn



ezlinks
efloridagolf  and
golfnow  

are three VERY worthwhile sites to look into.

Pat


----------



## LynnW (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Pat

We use golfnow,com all the time in Arizona and I think we used ezlinks when we were on Sanibel Island and Marco Island. The only place we have ever played golf in Orlando is at Orange Lake when we stayed there so we know nothing about the courses in the area.

Lynn


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 16, 2009)

LynnW said:


> Thanks Pat
> 
> We use golfnow,com all the time in Arizona and I think we used ezlinks when we were on Sanibel Island and Marco Island. The only place we have ever played golf in Orlando is at Orange Lake when we stayed there so we know nothing about the courses in the area.
> 
> Lynn



Lynn,

Although from Maine, I have done significant research about Orlando golf over our last 4 visits.

Ask me about any specific 10 courses in the area and I'll tell you what my 'research' tells me (I hope to provide a tidbit on at least half of them).

Pat


----------



## LynnW (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Pat

I will check the websites and see what courses are available in the price range we want to pay and get back with any questions.

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Jan 17, 2010)

I looked at golfnow.com and there are so many courses in different areas that I don't know where to start especially considering I'm not familiar with the all the areas. We are staying at Cypress Pointe Grand Villas for a week and the Hilton on International drive the second week. Looking for decent courses under $50. We like to play late morning and don't mind driving 45 min or so. We are not interested in executive length courses or any that are really difficult. Just friendly playable ones. Any suggestions? Thanks.

Lynn


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 19, 2010)

Lynn,

I spent last week in Orlando, and used golfnow for many of my tee times.

Can you post 7-10 (or more) courses that are near where you are staying?

(Despite living in Maine, and having spent only 5 weeks inOrlando over the last 5 years) I have compiled SIGNIFICANT info (40+ courses), and can try to narrow it down for you.  There are many I have not actually played, but I have researched enough so that I can tell you something about them.

Or---pose your question differently---I'm prepared to respond  :whoopie: 

Pat


----------



## LynnW (Jan 20, 2010)

I will try but unfortunately I don't know which courses are close to where we are staying. 

Lynn


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 20, 2010)

From what is on golfnow for today and Thursday,
I see Celebration (I played there last week)and Eastwood (I played there a few years back) as the best choices.

I heard Providence was in good shape from a couple we played with last week---and that is on golfnow.

Pat


----------



## LynnW (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Pat

Do you know anything about Harmony Golf Preserve or Windermere CC?
I guess it's confusing because there are so many areas listed on golfnow.com. For Orlando the areas are Attractions, Clermont, Downtown, Northeast, Ocala, Space Coast and West. I know that the attractions area will be the closest for us but have no idea about the others. If I knew which of the other areas was close it would give me a better idea. I don't want to be looking at courses that are more than 45 minutes away. I will check out the ones you mentioned. I have been so busy making our Disney plans with 3 grandkids for the first week it's been tough to find time to look at golf. 

Lynn


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 21, 2010)

I heard that Windermere is only so-so.

Most of the courses last week had the 'brownish ' (overseeded) look, and with it being cold, the green grass had yet to sprout.

As an example, I played Harmony 2 years ago and it was awesome, 4 1/2 stars---BUT when we played it last week it was only about 3 1/4 stars.

I thought Falcon's Fire (despite brownish looking greens) was in very good shape.  But that course seldom has inexpensive fees---I had been lucky enough to search ebay to find passes to there.

As I look ahead to Fri/Sat/Sun multiple offerings, I see the following that would be in the area:
(ratings are when they are in their best shape)

Falcon's Fire 4*
Hawk's Landing 4*
Celebration 4*
Mystic Dunes 4* , but seldom inexpensive
Grande Pines 3.5 *  but a TOUGH course!!!
Eastwood 3 * we liked this one a few years back
Providence (?)
Hunter's Creek 3* (but little distance markers)

I wouldn't bother with the courses with the word "Kissimmee", 

Diamondback, Timacaun and Bridgwater are 3 1/2 star, but are 30-60 minutes away.

I have a friend going Feb 20th; I'm helping him/wife with courses (he will be at Vistana).

Hey---maybe you guys can play together  !!!!   

Pat


----------



## LynnW (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Pat

I have started my list and am putting it in my file to take with us. I'll keep checking every few days so I can get an idea of prices.

Lynn


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 21, 2010)

You can keep posting questions here----I'm revising my document to give the info to my friend.

Pat


----------



## LynnW (Feb 15, 2010)

Well the grandkids have gone home and we are now at Cypress Pointe. I booked Harmony Golf Preserve for Wed. I got a good price on golfnow.com. Has anyone ever played Stoneybrook?

Lynn


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 16, 2010)

I have NOT played Stoneybrook EAST

Two years ago we played Stoneybrook WEST, it was a pretty good course that got better throughout the 18 holes.

BUT, on THREE occasions during the round we had some condo owners telling us to stop playing from so close to their house.  EVERY time we were playing from IN BOUNDS!!

So, if you slice to the right, be prepared.

As an update, we advised a couple that we played with in January 2010---and they had no such incidents at Stoneybrook West.

So, maybe we were there on "...Grumpy Owners Day 2008 !!!"  :rofl: 

How did you like Harmony, we thought it was AWESOME in Feb 2008, and 'decent' in Jan 2010.  (GREAT staff though)

Pat


----------



## westrougers (Feb 18, 2010)

Will be in Orlando at a few resorts for 3 weeks starting Feb 27. Can anyone suggest some good courses at reasonable rates. Also if anyone is interested in playing let me know.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 18, 2010)

Use www.ezlinks.com (see their 'specials')
         and
www.golfnow.com 

Here is a list I created about a month ago from experiences, and things I have been told:
I have listed a *star rating* and a price that would be a VERY GOOD price if you can find it---but expect to pay at least $20-$40 more.

Celebration             4 *      	$60	

Falcons Fire            4*                    $65 
Open fairways, fast, ‘breaking’ greens----read them from the other side!!!!
It was in good shape in January 2010

Grande Pines          3 ½ *	$45            
Was in pretty good shape in 2007, but TOO HARD!!!!

Hawk’s Landing      4*	$65            
Nice Course in past years, I didn’t get to play in 2010.
You likely will be able to get for about $65-$70 on ezlinks site, as much as ten days out.

Hunter’s Creek      3* 	$35	
Was only in 'Average shape' in 2010, FEW yardage markers.  

Mystic Dunes          4 *  	$60 

Orange Cty Nat’l    4 ½ 	$60                            
Played 'Crooked Cat' in 2008. The facility has a very nice Practice area; arrive early to sharpen entire golf game.  		Staff was VERY pleasant.

Orange Lake Legends 4*      	$60?	  
Legends is supposedly a Very nice 4* course, Scottish style  front nine, North Carolina back nine. 
****	I have seen a 1:30 time often for less than $60---CHECK IT OUT on golfnow.   

Providence             3 ½ * ?	$40	
 We were told it was a good deal in 2010, they are on golf now, but you can get $39-$49 on their web site.	

Remington              3 ½ *  ?   $35?            
Locals like this one.  In the past have offered Specials (Early, Lunch or Breakfast,  All you can practice, etc.)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
These three courses are a ‘hike’ to get there---but consider them.

Bridgewater             3 ½ * ?	$45?	
We played this in 2008, it was a new course that needing some maturing.

Diamondback         3 ½ - 4 *   ?     	$40	
Locals seem to like it.

Eastwood                  3 ½ *  ?	$40	
Was in good shape in 2007, a ‘sleeper’/surprise.

Harmony Preserve  3 ½-4 ½  *     $45	
Was in GREAT shape in 2008, not as good in 2010
Their staff is VERY pleasant.                  

Timacuan	  3 ½ *	$40	
We played in 2008, was in good shape, some difficult holes.
----------------------------------------------


That should get you all started--------------FORE!!!!
Pat


----------



## LynnW (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update Pat. We did enjoy Harmony but the wind was really cold which made it tough. You are right about the staff they were great. We are playing Eastwood tomorrow and it looks like about a 45 min drive from here but we got it for $36 on golfnow.com. Will start checking on Sat for next week.

Lynn


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 18, 2010)

Can you let me know how Eastwood was---I have friends who are flying in tomorrow.

Pat


----------



## westrougers (Feb 18, 2010)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Can you let me know how Eastwood was---I have friends who are flying in tomorrow.
> 
> Pat



Pat thanks for the list. We will check these out when we get to Orlando.

Mike


----------



## LynnW (Feb 20, 2010)

Eastwood was a good friendly course with really fast greens. We were having trouble putting but it was fun! The fairways were not in as good shape as Harmony but we would go back to either course. We are playing Stoneybrook West on Monday.

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Feb 20, 2010)

Eastwood was a good friendly course with really fast greens. We were having trouble putting but it as fun. The fairways were not in as good shape as Harmony but we would go back to either course. We are playing Stoneybrook West on Monday.

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry double post!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 20, 2010)

LynnW said:


> Eastwood was a good friendly course with really fast greens. We were having trouble putting but it as fun. The fairways were not in as good shape as Harmony but we would go back to either course. We are playing Stoneybrook West on Monday.
> 
> Lynn



OK---then I'll need an update from Stoneybrook West.   

We had three encounters with mad condo owners (even though we were IN BOUNDS)--------so I hope you don't slice a lot to the right !!:rofl: 

Pat


----------



## LynnW (Feb 23, 2010)

Well we played Stoneybrook West yesterday and had a local join us. I was the only one who came close to out of bounds on the right and we didn't see any upset homeowners. :whoopie: It was a good day and a nice golf course. I started with a par on the first hole and finished with one so I was happy  The greens were much slower than Eastwood. We are playing Stoneybrook East tomorrow if it doesn't rain and if it does we'll try for Friday. On Thursday we are going to Ridgewood Lakes. Don't know anything about the course but did read a couple of good reviews and the price was right on golfnow.com.

Lynn


----------



## shagnut (Feb 23, 2010)

Lynn did you and Marge's husband get to play?  shaggy


----------



## LynnW (Feb 23, 2010)

shagnut said:


> Lynn did you and Marge's husband get to play?  shaggy



No not this trip but we will be in touch next time we get to Florida.

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Feb 25, 2010)

We played Ridgewood Lakes today and it is the nicest course we have played so far. It is located within a Del Webb community in Davenport. The fairways are in great shape and the greens are even better. I know this doesn't matter to the men but it does to some ladies. The course is beautiful! Lots of big oak trees and palm trees lining the fairways and the staff was very friendly especially the starter. I wish we had found it earlier. We payed $46 on golfnow.com.  

Lynn


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 25, 2010)

Lynn,

Thanks for the update.

That course is on my list of area courses, and I have some info on it----but I have never played it.

I'll give it a 'bump' in my ratings; based on your experience.

And when I get to Orlando again, I may give it a try.

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 25, 2010)

I just looked up my notes on it:

Ridgewood Lakes		3*	$30/40	Davenport 15m     Yes A lot of ‘fair holes’, some excellent
you can drive your ball into some problems on this course, 

read this review of course if you decide to play.
http://www.worldgolf.com/course-rev...f-and-country-club-is-a-good-bargain-5430.htm    More open, but residential on back nine
----------------------------------
I guess the word 'residential' was what kind of scared me away from playing there.

Are there houses that come into play (perhaps on the back nine)?


So, would you rate it more than the 3* that I had it as--- based on reviews of what people had thought--- (on a 5* scale)?

Pat


----------



## LynnW (Feb 28, 2010)

The houses don't come in to play as much as Stoneybrook West. I would rate it a 4 because of the condition of the course.

Lynn


----------

